# lee kay pistol range?



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Does anyone know if the pistol range is open at lee kay


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I called several weeks ago and was told that it wouldn't likely be reopened until late June due to the fire.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

They were working on it last Wednesday. Dump trucks and Track Hoe


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

Was there yesterday. Only the 100/200 yard rifle range open. No pistols or .22 rimfire allowed on that range. 

The pistol range is void of any improvements. It is simply an open, roughly graded dirt field.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

ya i called them and they are hopeful for next weekend to have it opened.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

There is no way it will be open by next weekend and I'm doubtful they could have it open by late June. There is no concrete poured or even any forms put up. They're still working on the side berms and the back berm still needs work. I was there yesterday as well and the guy at the front desk told me they are now expecting it to be open by November.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Didn't know a fire would destroy the berms and already laid cement... 
Something so basic should take a week at most to be done with. 

Government work at its finest.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

*Camp Williams must have a dandy range and to think this is an add-on:

Bid #MW14081 - Natl Guard Camp Williams Combat Pistol Range Improvements / 12280480*









RFB 









Bid contact: Please log in to view bid contact information Issuing agency: DFCM, UTSee other bids by this agency Bid Comments: This project is primarily civil construction to upgrade the Combat Pistol Range at Camp Williams. The project will be awarded to a general contractor. The range is being expanded to comply with new federal regulations which will add new shooting lanes and consist of 15 new targets. The new targetry must be consistent with the existing system so that it will be integrated and perform correctly.

The General Contractor is responsible for the entire scope of work and all drawings and specifications for any sub-contractors providing work on the project. General Contractor must verify when receiving pricing from sub-contractors that they have included a complete scope of work including ALL drawings and specifications. General Contractor will be responsible to verify or provide labor and/or materials for any work that sub-contractors may have omitted when submitting pricing for this project. 

Description: *Base Bid* : This project is primarily civil construction to upgrade the Combat Pistol Range at Camp Williams. The project will be awarded to a general contractor. The range is being expanded to comply with new federal regulations which will add new shooting lanes and consist of 15 new targets. The new targetry must be consistent with the existing system so that it will be integrated and perform correctly. 
Classification codes: View classification codes Contract duration: One Time Purchase Contract renewal: Not Applicable Prices good for: 45 days Estimated Amount: $600,000.00 Regions: View regions


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

goonsquad said:


> Didn't know a fire would destroy the berms and already laid cement...
> Something so basic should take a week at most to be done with.
> 
> Government work at its finest.


I happen to be "in the know" when it comes to things like this regarding state owned facilities...

It will be a while before the range opens. Yes the fire only damaged/destroyed the wooden awning and benches, however safety regulations and requirements have changed since it's original construction so the project has escalated in order to meet those. That and having to gather funding from other sources to compensate for insurance deficiencies takes time in the political world.

I'm missing it as well, but these things happen. There are other options like indoor ranges, west desert, public ranges in Parley's and Bountiful...I didn't say they were good options but they are options.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Went by today. They were laying things out. Looked like a drilling rig and re-bar is on site. Also looked like some footing trenches were in place.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

Huntoholic said:


> Went by today. They were laying things out. Looked like a drilling rig and re-bar is on site. Also looked like some footing trenches were in place.


Yep, 
That stuff was there last Sunday as well. Talked to the Range Officer when I was there and he said they were having contractor issues for a while and that is why it is taking so long. He didn't elaborate on what the contractor issues were, but they had made some progress from the week before. I still think it'll be the end of summer at the earliest before it is done and open to the public.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

contractor issues probably means that the contractor doesn't have enough people to do the work that they currently have. We are in the same boat.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

You can now shoot Pistols again at Lee Kay. It looks like they took part of the .22 range just east of the main building and converted it into a pistol range. They are still working on the spot that burned.


----------

